# March 21st coyote down



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

[ame="https://youtu.be/ew9yIARJhYA"]https://youtu.be/ew9yIARJhYA[/ame]
video from our hunt this past Saturday


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Good job boyz.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Congrats! Great job on the video.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Good job Rotty. What is that place where you are calling?


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't give out my spots.....its private property too.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

I did not ask "where". I asked "what". It looks like some water treatment facility or sewer ponds, that's why I asked what. I'm not trying to move in on your spots!


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

lol...gotchya...abandoned man made lake.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice video


----------

